# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Giấy gói thực phẩm chống dầu – giấy gói burger

## odvwnrflxqcs

Cung cấp giấy gói thực phẩm thấm dầu, giấy dai, chống ẩm, chống thấm...
 in tên thương hiệu, hoặc để lót khay không in.

 GIẤY THẤM DẦU MG IN HOA VĂN THƯƠNG HIỆU
 Dùng gói bánh burger- gói bánh mì - gói bánh hotdog - gói bánh sandwich - gói kebab ...





 GIẤY MG TRÁNG PE CHỐNG THẤM
 Dùng gói thực phẩm chống thấm dầu mỡ ra bên ngoài





GIẤY LÓT KHAY MG
 giấy dai bóng một mặt màu trắng ngà, giấy dai, mịn, định lượng mỏng không in ấn quảng cáo dùng để lót khay, lót bánh, ..

 LIÊN HỆ CHI TIẾT: TEL/ZALO 0167 555 999 8
http://www.invietkim.com/giaychongtham

----------

